
Ocean Obs '19 Livestream - jacobwilliamroy
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5rkk8olNZFrQ9vJRMWGXJw
======
jacobwilliamroy
The livestream agenda is a pdf:

[http://www.oceanobs19.net/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09/OceanOb...](http://www.oceanobs19.net/wp-
content/uploads/2019/09/OceanObs19-Livestream.pdf)

